# Neuer Prozessor und neues Mainbord nur welches, jetzt aufrüsten oder noch warten



## Jeronimos (14. August 2014)

*Neuer Prozessor und neues Mainbord nur welches, jetzt aufrüsten oder noch warten*

Hallo liebe PC-Games User,

ich überlege mir, ob ich mir einen neuen Prozessor zulegen soll, da es dann mit den alten Mainbord nicht kompatibel ist, muss dann auch ein neues Mainbord her.

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen den zwei Prozessoren entscheiden.

Einmal ist es der Intel Core I5 4690K (Intel Core i5-4690K Quad-Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de ) oder ohne K (Intel Core I5 4960) (Intel Core i5-4690 Quad-Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de )

oder den Intel xeon E3-1231 V3 (Intel Xeon E3-1231V3 Box (Sockel 1150, 22nm, BX80646E31231V3) Quad-Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de )

Das Mainboard sollte so möglich wie günstig sein, mich würde mal interessieren, ob die ausgewählten gut sind oder ob ihr mir zu den anderen raten würdet.

1. Biostar H81MLC (Biostar H81MLC Sockel 1150 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de) Preis: ab 33,62€

2.MSI B85-G43 Gaming (MSI B85-G43 Gaming Sockel 1150 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de) Preis: ab 69,00€

3.ASRock Fatal1ty B85 Killer (ASRock Fatal1ty B85 Killer Sockel 1150 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de) Preis: ab 71,75€

4.ASRock H97M Pro4 (ASRock H97M Pro4 Sockel 1150 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de) Preis: ab 68,44€

Was mich interessieren würde, warum die BIOS so unterschiedlich sind.

Zudem würde alles andere die restlichen Komponenten, die Grafikkarte Radeon HD 7950 von Gigabyte, 1TB Festplattenspeicher, 500 Gb Festplattenspeicher, 2x4GB Ram und 1x8GB Ram (Insgesamt 12GB Ram), Soundkarte,mit in das neue Mainboard integrieren.

Gehen dadurch die Daten verloren, wenn die Festplatten an das neue Mainboard anschließt? 

Mein Problem ist halt, wann ich aufrüsten soll, einerseits möchte ich Fifa 15 zocken, dafür wird ein neuer Prozessor schon benötigt, obwohl ich es etwas anders sehe, mindestens wird ein Intel Core I 2500K benötigt, ich habe aber ein Intel Core I5 750, obwohl es eigentlich ähnlich ist.

Zudem habe ich gehört, dass der Intel Core Xeon 1231 V3 wie der I7 sein soll, sogar vielleicht besser als der I7 4970K?

Andererseits möchte ich GTA 5 was für den PC erscheint auf höchste Details spielen, unter anderem vielleicht auch Project Cars, da sind die Anforderungen bekannt, nur der Prozessor, da wird empfohlen Intel Core I7 3770, ist da der Intel Xeon 1231 V3 besser?

Soll ich jetzt aufrüsten oder später aufrüsten und erstmal warten, bis GTA 5 und Project Cars erschienen sind und erstmal Testberichte und Benchmarks anschauen, die beiden Spiele sollen dieses Jahr noch erscheinen.

Ich möchte nämlich zu ungern das Mainboard und den Prozessor in der Weihnachtszeit kaufen, da es teurer sein wird.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

LG Jeronimos


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2014)

Ich würde das H97-Board von ASRock nehmen und den Xeon, weil der Xeon wie eine Achtkern-CPU arbeiten kann, wenn Spiele das dann in Zukunft mal nutzen (die modernen Spielekonsolen haben 8Kerner, so dass vlt schon bald auch Spiele davon Profitieren). Der Xeon IST quasi ein i7, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und noch 2-3 Detail-Features sich unterscheiden, von denen ein normaler User zu 99% niemals etwas merken wird. Und vom Takt her ist er auf dem Niveau des Core i7-4770, der i7-4790 hat etwas mehr Takt und ist theoretisch daher schneller, aber zumindest in Games zeigt sich durch den Takt noch kein Vorteil zum Xeon. Das heißt anders gesagt: aktuell ist keine CPU (nennenswert) schneller als der Xeon 1231v3, und auf keinen Fall wird ein Spiel, das in den nächsten 12 Monaten erscheint, mehr als so einen Xeon verlangen. Ich finde es allein schon extrem verwunderlich, wenn Du von einem i5-2500 als Voraussetzung für Fifa15 und bei Project Cars gar von einem i7-3770 sprichst - oder ist damit "für maximale Details" gemeint?

Den 4690k würde ich so oder so nicht nehmen, weil der einzige Vorteil zum 4690 ohne k die Übertaktbarkeit ist, für die Du aber ein teureres Board mit Z97-Chipsatz nutzen musst/solltest. 


Das H97-Board von ASRock würde ich nehmen, da es den neuesten Chipsatz hat. Damit läuft der Xeon (oder auch der 4690) dann auch garantiert. Die anderen Boards haben ältere UND etwas schwächer ausgestattete Chipsätze, und da könnte der Xeon oder 4690 evlt. nicht erkannt werden, da die CPUs neu sind. Mit nem aktuellen BIOS würde es zwar gehen, aber du weißt ja nicht, welches BIOS das Board hat, wenn es vlt schon ne Weile beim Shop auf Lager lag.



Wegen der alten Teile: Windows musst Du da schon neu installieren, aber die Daten selbst gehen nicht verloren, wenn Du bei der Neuinstallation nicht formatierst - du musst aber Spiele usw. dann auch neu installieren. Und einfacher wäre es, wenn Du die wichtigen Daten woanders sicherst und dann die Platte bei der Neuinstallation lieber doch formatierst. Soundkarte: was für eine hast Du denn? 


Wegen Abwarten: es wird nicht zwangsweise zu Weihnachten teurer. Natürlich KANN es bei einzelnen Produkten passieren, dass sie wegen der Nachfrage dann etwas teurer werden - aber normalerweise sollten die Preise zumindest noch Anfang Dezember eher niedriger sein als jetzt. Ob sich ein Warten LOHNT hängt davon ab, ob Du derzeit noch zufrieden bist und ob die neuen Spiele vlt. mit Deiner jetzigen CPU und Grafikkarte nicht vlt. doch gut genug laufen ^^


----------



## Jeronimos (14. August 2014)

Okay, dann weiß ich schon mal Bescheid.

Zu der Soundkarte habe ich eine TerraTec Aureon 5.1.

Zu den Anforderungen und Fifa 15 und Project Cars, das waren die empfohlenen Anforderungen, ob es sich um maximale Details handelt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich werde dann die Demo von Fifa 15 ausprobieren.

Okay, dann werde ich H97-Board nehmen und wahrscheinlich den Intel Xeon e3 1231 v3 nehmen.

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.

Eigentlich war bei mir noch eine SSD Feestplatte geplant, die hatte ich vor dem Grafikkarten kauf storniert gehabt die nicht auf Lager waren. Zudem sagte mein Vater, dass ich kein Platz mehr hätte.

Da müsste ich noch mal reinschauen in das Gehäuse ob da Platz ist, oder hängt es vom Board ab?

LG Jeronimos


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2014)

Also, nicht mal Platz für ne SSD, das kann an sich nicht sein. ^^  Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du denn? Zudem kann man eine SSD sowieso zur Not einfach unten in den PC legen, denn da die im Gegensatz zu einer Festplatte keine mechanischen Teile hat, würde nichts passieren, wenn die sich mal ruckartig ein paar cm bewegt. Und mit geschicktem Verlegen von Daten- und Stromkabel sorgt man dafür, dass die auch nicht im Gehäuse "rumfliegen" und ggf. zB das Board beschädigen kann, zur Sicherheit könnte man auch 1-2 Streifen doppelseitiges Klebeband unter die SSD machen, damit die am Boden fixiert ist.

Und wann hast Du die Grafikarte denn gekauft? Die ist ja nicht mehr aktuell.


Wegen der Soundkarte: hast Du denn gute Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer? Wenn nein, dann lass die einfach weg, bzw. an sich ist das eh keine besondere Karte, die ist vermutlich selbst mit guten Boxen nicht besser als der onboardsound.


----------



## Jeronimos (14. August 2014)

Ich hatte die am 29.12.2012 gehabt, im Betrieb ging die meine ich Januar 2013, weiß ich nicht mehr, ich sehe aber nicht mehr ein, eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen, da die ja aktuell noch reicht zum gamen. Habe dafür nämlich 258€ und habe kein Bock alle 1-2 Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Da kann ich ja gleich eine 60€ Grafikkarte nehmen. Wenn, dann kaufe ich mir erst ab 2016 eine, wenn die noch ausreicht. Ich hatte vorher eine Nvidia Geforce GTS 250 1GB VRAM, die kann man nicht mehr gebrauchen. Da hatte ich auch mal ein Thread geöffnet gehabt, da konnte ich mich nicht zwischen der Radeon HD 6950 und Radeon HD 7950 entscheiden, hatte aber die Radeon HD 7950 genommen, da die aktuell war. 

LG Jeronimos.

P.S. gute Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer habe ich nicht. Habe Lautsprecher von Creative, weiß allerdings das Modell nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

Nee, dann ist es okay - ich dachte jetzt, du hättest grad neulich erst die Karte gekauft und das die SSD dann doch weggelassen. Denn aktuell wäre die 7950 nur noch als überteuerter Restposten zu haben. Aber 2013 war die 7950 eine Top-Gamerkarte, deren Leistung kostet derzeit immer noch ca 160€ (der Nachfolger AMD R9 270X). Eine Karte für nur 60€ ist aber NIE für die jeweils aktuellen Games brauchbar, die 240 war es an sich auch nie wirklich...   Und bis 2016, also, da wird die 7950 was arg eng. Ich hab die selber auch, die reicht derzeit noch inkl. nem Xeon 1230v3 für alles auf hohen Details, aber ich denke in nem Jahr könnte es mit mittleren Details schon zu eng werden. Klar: wenn einem dann "niedrige" Details reichen, dann reicht die Karte immer noch  


Wg. Sound: ich würd die alte Karte einfach weglassen. Die bringt Dir sicher keinen Vorteil. 

Und was hast Du denn nun für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Jeronimos (15. August 2014)

Ich habe das Xigmatek Asgard 381 Midi Tower Gehäuse. Ich werde mal schauen wann ich eine kaufen werde, wenn dann erst eine neue Grafikkarte mit DirectX 12 unterstützung soll angeblich 50% stromsparender und eine bessere Framerate (FPS) haben.

LG Jeronimos


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

Jeronimos schrieb:


> Ich habe das Xigmatek Asgard 381 Midi Tower Gehäuse.


 das sogar einen eigenen Platz extra für 2,5 Zoll, also zB ne SSD.




> Ich werde mal schauen wann ich eine kaufen werde, wenn dann erst eine neue Grafikkarte mit DirectX 12 unterstützung soll angeblich 50% stromsparender und eine bessere Framerate (FPS) haben.


 Das ist halt immer die Frage, ob eine neue Karte denn mehr FPS bringt als dann gleichteure "alte" Karte   Dass die jeweils neue Top-Karten mehr leistet als die alte, ist aber ja klar, und die dann als neue "Mittelklasse" vermarktete Karte leistet dann auch mehr als die alte "Mittelklassekarte" - dafür bekommst Du aber die alte "Oberklasse"Karte vlt zum Preis der neuen Mittelklasse, und beide sind ca gleichschnell. An sich muss man einfach schauen, wenn man ne neue Karte braucht: was gibt es, und welche Karte leistet was für welches Geld? Abwarten würde ich nur, wenn wirklich schon in den nächsten Wochen eine neue Grafikkartenserie in den Startlöchern steht. Und bis DX12 relevant wird, dauert es eh noch ne ganze Weile.

Der Strombedarf, naja: außerhalb von Spielen braucht eine Karte kaum Strom, und die modernen starken Karten brauchen auch nicht extrem viel. Wenn die später neuen Karten dann bei gleicher Leistung vlt. 100W weniger brauchen, dann muss man auch schon ganz schön lange pro Tag spielen, damit das ne relevante Stromersparnis wird.


----------



## Jeronimos (15. August 2014)

okay,dann hole ich mir noch eine ssd platte,damit der pc schneller läuft und manche games schneller laden


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

ich würd zB die crucial mx 100 oder m500 nehmen, 120GB ca 60€, 250GB ca 90€


----------

